# A baby Canary



## zosterops (Nov 5, 2009)

Hello Everyone
Wondering the best way to keep a baby canary warm mom wasnt feeding him and i was able to save him but not his other sibling right now i have 2 female society finches sitting on him to keep him warm but they wont feed him so im doing it ( about every 2hrs ) just wondering is their a way to keep if away from the society and keep him warm as i dont want him to bond to his foster parents and not me as im the one feeding him and his eyes are just opening 
thanks


----------

